# latest maternity shoot



## jemmy (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Here are a few (well 10 actually!) shots from yesterdays maternity portrait session. I have edited the bunch down to 46 that I am all equally pleased with - I am hoping to portray a 'fine art' style in some - not sure if Im there yet though? Comments and constructive critique always appreciated. x jem xx  
SORRY IF THEY ARE TOO BIG!  HAVE BEEN HAVING DRAMAS RESIZING AND LOSING QUALITY SO I TRIED A BIT BIGGER THIS TIME x  seems to have fixed the problem 

#1..






#2...





#3...





#4...





#5...





#6...





#7...





#8...





#9...





#10... just a portrait.





Thanks for looking xx:heart:


----------



## txshutterbug (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice job... I'll be doing a similar shoot in the next 2 weeks... do you have any that include the soon to be "big brother/sister"?  My client wants to include her 2 year old in the shoot. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## neea (Apr 21, 2007)

#4,#5, and #9 are my favorite.
They are quite grainy but I was able to overlook it thanx to your explaination of all the resizing troubles (i hear you loud and clear).

I like #5 and #9 because of the creativity of the composition.

I'm sure she's very happy with the results.

Question though: for something like this do you get a model release from your clients so you can post them online?


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 21, 2007)

#8, to me says loving mother, all the others say Hey, I'm pg. Not enough DOF in #6.  The portrait is very nice but (the big but) I'd kick up the contrast just a touch ... and clone out the few blemishes, ever so slightly burn in the right side chin line, neck and collar (just a bit) ... and maybe give her eyes a smiggen of pop and below her neck it appears to be two dust spots.  

Yes, definitely a model release for all commercial/advertising usage.  

Gary


----------



## hamburger (Apr 21, 2007)

While most of us mums have to look in vain for maternity photos of ourselves (and if we do get "lucky", they ones we come up with are usually embarrassing), this lady is certainly going to be in the much luckier position of having a few tasteful ones to present! 

Mind you, there is a limit to how much bare tum I can bear to look at, especially if that's a pale tum and the pics are not airbrushed and neat as I assume the ones were that showed Demi Moore in that infamous mag title photo... 

I'd definitely say the "dressed ones" (## 1 and 2) are my favourite shots and the grainy one with the rose (# 8) gets my vote for value of interest.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2007)

I always look forward to seeing your new shoots Jemmy!
These are very nice!
I especially like #5 for how beautifully simple it is. #s 6 & 8 for their lovely portrayal (sp) of her motherly-ness and #9 for its arty quality


----------



## AprilRamone (Apr 21, 2007)

#7 and #9 are both really cute.  I especially love the shoe shot  Not sure how I feel about the overlay you have going on #9.  Perhaps if it was at a lower opacity it would work better for me.  I think #5 is rather creative.  I like how you arranged her shirt to cover her belly in a curve.  Great idea!  
My only nitpicks are that the wrinkles in her dress/shirt in the first images doesn't look very good all wrinkly like that.  (I'm talking about just the bottom part of the shirt.  It'd look really cool if it was smooth.)  Or course, that's not really the photographer's fault

Jemmy, I think you've made a huge jump with this set of pictures.  Good job!


----------



## jemmy (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments...  I am still very proud of this shoot and have a few responses.

*tx*... no big bro or sis yet- first child.  goodluck with getting the toddler to co-operate x looking forward to seeing your pics.

*neea*... yep - grainy from resizing only.  and yep - a model release is signed by all clients.

*seefutlung*... the shallow dof in #6 is on her eyelashes and is definitely intentional.   it actually looks rather good in print imo..   i agree that the portrait could do with a  bit more contrast but decided against the photoshopping as she has several little freckles (not dust spots - freckles on neck too x) and she is a very natural person... wears little to no make-up and doesn't try to cover her imperfections.  Of course if they were zits or dust spots, I would certainly clone them out.  If when she sees them, she wants them airbrushed, it will happen.

*tangerine*... thanks for your kind words. x

*hamburger*... *"a few tasteful ones to present!"*  I actually find them all tasteful but each to their own.  Pregnancy is an amazing life experience and it deserves to be captured.
*"Mind you, there is a limit to how much bare tum I can bear to look at, especially if that's a pale tum and the pics are not airbrushed"*  I give the client what *they* want.  And she specifically wanted bare tummy shots.  I find it quite funny that some people are actually offended by something so natural, yet not offended by something in a magazine that has been airbrushed to the maximum.  Some clients get offended when photographers clone out all of their freckles and i can understand this.   We are all entitled to our opinions and I thank you for finding time to comment on my images.

*April*...  THanks so much.  Yeah, with #9 I had a play with that texture overlay and desaturated it a bit for something a bit fine arty?  The original was really nice, but then I wanted more! x Will try lowering the opacity.  
The shoe shot is one of my faves... she had the most ridiculous shoe collection I had ever seen, all in their shoe boxes - a true shoe fetish!  So I worked with this for this shot.  I agree with the wrinkles in the red dress, but didnt want to ask her to iron, and I didnt feeling like shopping them out either... but maybe i should?! x Thanks again, for your detatiled comments.

Thanks agin everyone. I guess I just felt like replying in more detail to individual comments as Im maybe a bit protective over these images for some reason... "*Jemmy, I think you've made a huge jump with this set of pictures." *maybe that is why?  I really feel good about this shoot and cannot wait to show her.  She is due on Tuesday. Thanks again for taking time to look at and comment on these images. x jem xx


----------



## ashfordphoto (Apr 21, 2007)

#7 is awesome for me


----------



## jemmy (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks ashfordphoto... i think 7 is also nearly my favourite. x


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 22, 2007)

the last one is a very nice portrait !!!! i like it a lot..


----------



## AprilRamone (Apr 22, 2007)

I just wanted to comment on #7 again even though I already said how much I like it  I think it's really different and creative for a maternity picture.  I love how modern it is.  If I were to ever get pregnant (Fat Chance! lol)  that is the type of shot that I would just LOVE to have.


----------



## jemmy (Apr 23, 2007)

xxxxxthanks april... i agree... not that I am ever going to be pregnant again x :0( xx


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Apr 23, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE number 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is the coolest maternity shot I have ever seen!

And I like number 9 as well... neat idea and i like the effect!


----------



## Leigh (Apr 29, 2007)

Think number 3 would look very good in b&w


----------



## Kerri Rae (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, I know this is an old thread but I have a question.

#3 and #4  - I have seen many prenatal shots with this same clothing in it, is it just fabic wrapped the right way or is it an actual costume piece, and if so, where do you get one?


----------



## GHP (Dec 4, 2007)

Wonderful series.  I'm also going to be doing a maternity shoot on the weekend.  I'll be doing ongoing shoots throughout the pregnancy.  Your shots have inspired me.


----------



## jemmy (Dec 4, 2007)

ooooh... surprised to see this thread back up.  Kerry Rae, the fabric used in these shots is 'muslin'... its just a really light weight, cheesecloth-type fabric - cheap as chips from any fabric store.
GHP.. glad to have inspired you.  i still really like this shoot.  

goodluck with your shoots!
thanks x


----------

